# Aldi "commuter " gilet



## cyberknight (16 Jan 2014)

Bought for me by my mother when i was on holiday during the event but its too large for me .
Listed as 38"-40 " chest but its definetly more like a 40 "
Flouro yellow with reflective bits .
Free for the cost of postage .


----------



## babytiger (17 Jan 2014)

Hi Cyberknight, I'll take it please


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jan 2014)

Pm me your address ,
prefer paypal gift if possible ? , i will post and let you know how much asap .


----------



## babytiger (17 Jan 2014)

Cheers pm'd you


----------



## lazy (29 Jan 2014)

and i missed it again


----------



## babytiger (30 Jan 2014)

Good gilet,had it on yesterday


----------

